# Recording Issues with altered stop times



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I am OTA only and have seen some interesting recording issues Sunday night with CBS due to setting an extended stop time. I record The Good Wife and The Mentalist. 

I had set The Good Wife to record an extra hour when I setup the season pass but did not extended The Mentalist when it's season pass was setup. A few weeks back I had forgot to extend The Mentalist stop time and found I only had one recording which was The Good Wife with an extra hour - no The Mentalist recording. Changing the Good Wife's stop time manually to to something other than an extra hr and manually extending The Mentalist's stop time the next week seem to fix the problem (got 2 recordings with the extra time I had changed them too). 

I never made permanent changes and last night went in and manually changed The Good Wife to record an extra 15 minutes (from 1hour) and the Mentalist to record an extra 30 minutes (from nothing extra). What I got was interesting, I ended up with 3 recordings. The Good Wife with an extra hour, and 2 unmarked recordings one that was started at the Good Wife's start time with an extra 15 minutes, and one that started at The Mentalist's start time with an extra 30 minutes. 

Anyone else see anything like above?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Did you see bbrown9's comment in the Oct 17 update thread? Sounds like a new bug when handling back-to-back recordings.


----------



## wrc2376 (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks like a new bug with the fall update. I have a season pass for Good Wife and Mentalist. Mentalist is set to record for an extra hour but saw the football game ended on time so I adjusted it to end at normal time. Ended up with two recordings just like bbrown9 did.


----------



## expmag (Dec 12, 2004)

wrc2376 said:


> Looks like a new bug with the fall update. I have a season pass for Good Wife and Mentalist. Mentalist is set to record for an extra hour but saw the football game ended on time so I adjusted it to end at normal time. Ended up with two recordings just like bbrown9 did.


Same thing here, changed Mentalist from record an extra hour to record an extra 5 minutes and have two recordings. The second one appears S "REc: 806 WBOCDT 10:30pm".


----------



## jhnversion1 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm running into the same problem, but I've found, since my update that my recordings are way off in terms of timing. 3 of my shows tonight were either cut off early or started late. I have scrubbed the forums and noticed there was a bug that had to do with back to back recordings. I wasn't sure if anyone else was having the same issue. I didn't pad anything and I set up these season passes on my Roamio


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Thought I would update on how things worked this week. Decided to change the season pass for both The Good Wife and The Mentalist (as apposed to just changing last nights recording) set both to extend 15 minutes. With that change everything worked correctly, got 2 recording properly labeled and for the correct time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Has anyone else seen recordings that are one minute short and listed as "(partial)"? I have clipping turned off and yet I've seen a few recordings that were missing the last 1 minute of the show for no apparent reason. The green bar shows the full length but there is a little transparent section at the end. These were recorded at a time when there weren't even any conflicts. Although it always seems to be on shows that are scheduled to run over the hour by one minute. Not padding I specifically add, but shows that are actually scheduled for 31 minutes or 1:01.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Has anyone else seen recordings that are one minute short and listed as "(partial)"? I have clipping turned off and yet I've seen a few recordings that were missing the last 1 minute of the show for no apparent reason. The green bar shows the full length but there is a little transparent section at the end. These were recorded at a time when there weren't even any conflicts. Although it always seems to be on shows that are scheduled to run over the hour by one minute. Not padding I specifically add, but shows that are actually scheduled for 31 minutes or 1:01.


Yes, I've seen this several times. Wasn't sure what to make of it or what the pattern was.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Has anyone else seen recordings that are one minute short and listed as "(partial)"? I have clipping turned off and yet I've seen a few recordings that were missing the last 1 minute of the show for no apparent reason. The green bar shows the full length but there is a little transparent section at the end. These were recorded at a time when there weren't even any conflicts. Although it always seems to be on shows that are scheduled to run over the hour by one minute. Not padding I specifically add, but shows that are actually scheduled for 31 minutes or 1:01.


I haven't seen anything yet and I've tested several times creating back to back recordings. So far they have always used separate tuners on my Roamio Pro. The shows that are scheduled to run for 61 minutes have 61 minutes recorded.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> I haven't seen anything yet and I've tested several times creating back to back recordings. So far they have always used separate tuners on my Roamio Pro. The shows that are scheduled to run for 61 minutes have 61 minutes recorded.


I don't think this is related to back to back recordings. For example the first episode of this season's The Walking Dead was scheduled by the network as 1:01. My TiVo only recorded 1:00 and I missed a tiny bit of the end of the show. I do not record whatever comes after that. (Talking Dead I think) There may have been other shows recording in the 10-11 time slot, but only 1-2 so I have plenty of tuners. And as I said I have clipping turned off so they should never clip shows like this even if they do have a conflict .

I've also seen this several times on The Mindy Project. For that one I'm not sure if the network schedules it as 31 minutes or if I pad it, but on more then one occasion I've seen that last 1 minute missing.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm having this similar issue and it has nothing to do with overlap: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510615


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I don't think this is related to back to back recordings. For example the first episode of this season's The Walking Dead was scheduled by the network as 1:01. My TiVo only recorded 1:00 and I missed a tiny bit of the end of the show. I do not record whatever comes after that. (Talking Dead I think) There may have been other shows recording in the 10-11 time slot, but only 1-2 so I have plenty of tuners. And as I said I have clipping turned off so they should never clip shows like this even if they do have a conflict .
> 
> I've also seen this several times on The Mindy Project. For that one I'm not sure if the network schedules it as 31 minutes or if I pad it, but on more then one occasion I've seen that last 1 minute missing.


I don't have clipping on either. My recording of The Walking Dead was fine. It was 61 minutes long. I had all six tuners recording when The Walking Dead aired. And I also recorded teh Talking Dead afterwards.

I don't record the Mindy Project so I have no experience with that.

Maybe there is some issue that affects certain cable systems? I'm on FiOS.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't know. It seems kind of random. I pad a lot of shows by 1 minute and only see this every now and then. It's not like every episode that extends 1 minute is cut off.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Maybe the padding is somehow the issue? I only have a handful of shows that I pad a minute. I know the Walking Dead is not one of them.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I thought that originally, but The Walking Dead was not padded. It was scheduled in the guide for 1:01. I'm pretty sure The Mindy Project is padded and I've seen the last 1 minute of it cut off at least twice. I've also seen this on at least one other recording, but I can't remember if it was padded or not.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Has anyone else seen recordings that are one minute short and listed as "(partial)"? I have clipping turned off and yet I've seen a few recordings that were missing the last 1 minute of the show for no apparent reason. The green bar shows the full length but there is a little transparent section at the end. These were recorded at a time when there weren't even any conflicts. Although it always seems to be on shows that are scheduled to run over the hour by one minute. Not padding I specifically add, but shows that are actually scheduled for 31 minutes or 1:01.


I saw something similar to these errors a few weeks ago. I've got Amazing Race with a 90 min buffer, and The Good Wife has a 90 min buffer. One night, The Good Wife simply failed to record anything the first 60 minutes, and missed most of the show (and I'd erased Amazing Race before I found that, and missed The Good Wife that week).

I haven't seen this since.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Major chunks like that typically happen when there is an outage or there is some sort of tuning problem. I had that happen a few times on my Premiere.

This new one is strange because it just cuts off the last minute, the one that runs past the hour. Originally I thought maybe I had clipping enabled (aka overlap protection) but I checked and I didn't so I don't know what's causing this. I'm not sure if it's happened since the fall update, so maybe it's been fixed. I'll update this thread if I see it again.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Has anyone else seen recordings that are one minute short and listed as "(partial)"? I have clipping turned off and yet I've seen a few recordings that were missing the last 1 minute of the show for no apparent reason. The green bar shows the full length but there is a little transparent section at the end. These were recorded at a time when there weren't even any conflicts. Although it always seems to be on shows that are scheduled to run over the hour by one minute. Not padding I specifically add, but shows that are actually scheduled for 31 minutes or 1:01.


Bit of a thread bump I guess....

I just upgraded from an HD to a Roamio last month and I've been having this exact problem with the Roamio. Except that I don't think the show is listed as "partial". (I'll have to double check that next time.)
The recording is listed as 31 or 1:01, but then the last minute doesn't exist. It's just full green for the 30 or or 60 minutes, but there's a little transparent 'sliver' at the end indicating the last minute is missing.
Very annoying. Has been happening once or twice a week. And, yeah, I have overlap protection turned off, too.
EDIT: this is with the new Summer 2014 (20.4.2) update, too.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> Bit of a thread bump I guess....
> 
> I just upgraded from an HD to a Roamio last month I've been having this exact problem with the Roamio. Except that I don't think the show is listed as "partial". (I'll have to double check that next time)
> The recording is listed as 31 or 1:01, but then the last minute doesn't exist. It just full green for the 30 or or 60 minutes, but there's a little transparent sliver at the end indicating the last minute is missing.
> ...


I think this issue started a few updates ago. After the update that tried to using one tuner to cover overlap recordings. It seems to only happen under the right circumstance. I've run into it a few times, but only when I've had all six tuners recording and a 7th or 8th show was also scheduled. For some reason it doesn't want to follow the settings and will truncate that last minute to start a recording for something else. Instead of not recording the other show like is expected.

I had run into this on Sunday nights since I have so many things being recorded between 9Pm and 11PM. I was able to stop it by eliminating one of my SPs that I hadn't been watching. A show that was the seventh recording during the overlap time period around 10PM where several shows start and several shows end past 10PM.


----------

